# Show us Your Adopted/Rescued dogd



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you for starting this thread. I'll come back to it this weekend when I'm a little more refreshed because I would love to read everybody's story's.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

3 goldens - Wow!! How amazing is that!! So many wonderful dogs, best friends, got a second chance - bless your huge hearts. Thank you so much!!

Buddy, a border collie, adopted from a shelter, in need of a home after being picked up as a stray, wandering alone in the country side. Fearful at first, it was clear life had not been good for him, he soon learned to trust, grew into a ball chasing, fun loving dog. Loyal and loving, with a determination to have things his way, but always giving and living life with a majestic air of authority. He was truly the leader of the pack, made it clear, quietly and without question or aggression, he expected respect from the other dogs, and he got it. He fostered many puppies, taught them how to be dogs, kept play sessions from getting out of hand, stepped in when necessary, and quietly 
calmed everyone down. He loved to hike, go camping, just be with us where ever we were. His determination to have things his way never faded, even when his eyesight began to fail, and his body tired easily, he never wanted to stop playing ball. He crossed the Bridge in 2014, at the age of 14 years, left a huge emptiness in our lives, and hole in our hearts, we miss him still, always will.

Charlie, a golden retriever/border collie mix, was a 'meant to be' best friend, arrived in 2009 as a foster, and I knew he was HOME. He had been rescued from a kill shelter, abused and abandoned, terrified and shut down, they had no time for him, he was scheduled to be put down. An Angel spoke up for him, got him into a rescue, and from there he came into my home. It took a long time to earn his trust, for the touch of a hand to become something to look forward to rather than avoid at all cost, for the fear in his eyes and his heart to fade, for him to 'believe' that what was, would never be again. We have travelled an amazing journey together, a journey of mending a broken heart, building trust, a partnership, learning together we taught each other about life.

Joseph, a black lab mix, came to us from a shelter in 2011, where was due to lose his life if no one stepped up to give him a chance. He had been found as a stray, likely dumped, terrified and alone, he had to be tranquilized to get him into the shelter. From there it became clear that he needed more help than they could give him, unadoptable, a rescue group was his only chance. Fearful of strangers, dogs as well, we volunteered to foster him through the rescue, give him that chance. We worked with him, put him on the rescue's adoption page, his 'special needs', mixed blessings they were, stood in the way of his getting adopted, and convinced us that indeed he was right where he belonged, he was loved, he had his forever home. He is an awesome dog, we are lucky to have him, we have all learned a lot about just how special he really is, have travelled a journey, unplanned and amazing, a friendship, a partnership, a relationship built on love and trust.









Buddy








Charlie








Joseph


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Chrliethree, I forgot to say that our Honey had been one hour from being gassed at the county pound. We are in a town of 4000 and only have a tiny rescue here. Every "gas day" they go to the pound and pull 3=4 dogs they think they can find homes for, and she was one of them. How anyone could have ever looked into those eyes and killed her, I will never know. Although her body was still young--even at 13, folks took her to be 4-5 years old--her hearing had gone bad and I had laughter her a few hand signals--never believe you can't teach an old dog new tricks. When we knew the lymphoma was taking her live I made that horrible decision to lether go. I sat on the floor in front of her, holding her head up. Her eyes never left mine and I sat there telling her "I love you Honey bunny, I love you". I knew her ears didn't hear me as I was saying it softly becaue of the teas, but I knew her heart heard me.. 

Rescue dogs, so many are so scared at first but once they know you love them and are going to care for them, they come out of that shell and are so loving and "normal:


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

'Rescue dogs, so many are so scared at first but once they know you love them and are going to care for them, they come out of that shell and are so loving and "normal: '

This is so true. I fostered many rescued dogs, the fear in their eyes so apparent, undeniable, and often quickly faded, but none cut me to the core like the haunting sense of defeat and hopelessness in Charlie's and Joseph's eyes. But given what they need from us, our time, our patience, compassion, and love, they can and do become the most amazing best friends, loving, loyal, trustworthy, such huge hearts, they are 'normal' dogs.

A friend shared this quote with me, from the bottom of my heart, I believe it is so true. Where they came from, their experiences in life is part of who they are, where they are going when we bring them into our homes, hearts and lives becomes very much a part of who we are, where we are going in our lives. 

"Rescue dogs aren't broken, they've simply experienced more life than other dogs. If they were human, we would call them wise. They would be the ones with tales to tell and stories to write, the ones dealt a bad hand who responded with courage. Don't pity a rescue dog. Adopt one. And be proud to have his greatness by your side" - Author unknown


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is marvelous, tells it like it is. We have never regretted one we have adopted/taken in. Hubby got transferred down here to the ocast back in '88 and we rented a house, hoping to get to move back to Austin where my mom and brothers & families lived. We had the Iriish Setter, Boots and was in our lease we cfould only have the one dog.

One day we went fishing down near the lift bridge (now gone) over the shi channel and as we made our way down we saw the remains of a little brown dog. But as we passed, I saw it open it's eyes. It was nothing by a skeleton covered with hide. I never knew anything that skinny could be alive. We always have water with us so Jerry ran back up to the car and got the water and I found a tuna like can and rinsed it out with the water in the channel and then with fresh water and we gave her a little water. I would only let her have a couple of laps at a time, tho I suspect that was about all the energy she had to use up. I didn't know a thing about Corpus at that time, but Hubby had delivered there for several years before being transferred down and he knew there was a little 7-11 or something just up the road from the lift bridge, so he went up to see about getting a can of food.

Meanwhile I noted her ears were so covered with those little "seed ticks" as I call them that I doubt you could have touched her ears with a pin without touching one. When Jerry got back with a can of food, I let her lick some off my finger, wait, give her a rink, wait, another lick of food. Need I say fishing was totally forgotten. We kept a blanket over our back seat as we often took our Irish Setter with us for rides, etc. so we wrapped her up in it and came home and I took her straight to the bathrub and puther, blankand all in the tub, wet her down and then used that old Paramite Dip on her. There must have been a thousand if no more ticks in that tub./

Put her on a blanket in the garage away from Boots. She coudlnt' stand up or walk. Vet said the ticks and fleas had all but drined her of blood. I fet her several small meals a day and gave her water often, and in about 4 days she could get up. We had been carrying our to do her business. Well, we kept her hidden for about 2 months and got her back in good health and then took her to a no kill shelter over in Corpus. I had simply called her Girl. Had we been able to have more than one dog, we would have kept her. But at the shelter the lady that runs it was sure Girl would find a home. The shelter depends on donations and some of the refineries do give to it to support it. Some dogs never find a home and remain there, but do gets love and attention.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

You have a heart of gold! You really do! They have all been so lucky to have found you!!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

What beautiful stories of love! I have enjoyed reading so far.

For us, Sasha was my son and I's first dog adoption. I had grown up with dogs and cats and owned two cats at the time. Sasha was surrendered to the shelter due to separation anxiety. The party surrendering her had purchased her off Craigslist 5 months before and discovered one of their children was allergic to her. Because of this, they had Sasha living on their patio and crated in the garage at night. Sasha destroyed their patio. I met her not long after she entered the shelter (perks of working there), but decided to spend the weekend deciding on whether to adopt her. 

When I got to work the next week, she had been adopted, so I let it go. Unfortunately, just a few days later Sasha was returned to the shelter (separation anxiety) and I decided to foster her to see how she did. She had previously lived with kids and cats, but I wanted to also see how bad her anxiety may have been. She did great with everything, had basic manners training, was crate trained and was super polite to the cats. We finalized the adoption and had no real issues with her anxiety until the following summer when monsoon season hit. It turned out that it wasn't general separation anxiety, but severe storm and other noise anxiety that she had. We spent the next few years managing her living areas so that she had safe places to go (and medication when needed) during noisy times. Through almost 5 years we loved her and gave her the best life we could. There were many challenges with her, but the good memories outweigh them. She visited school children with me through work and went on some road trips. She helped foster kittens and was a friend. She was diagnosed with cancer just a few months after bringing Storm home and we lost her in August 2015. I still grieve over the loss of her beautiful soul. 

Starting in the spring of 2016, I began to keep an eye out for a possible new doggie addition (again, perks of working at the shelter was having co-workers helping out). There were quite a few dogs I met and was interested in, but didn't feel compelled to make the full jump in. Towards the end of October I decided that I was going to wait until after the holidays to start looking again and told my boss just that. Well, just two hours later I was called to our admissions department to meet a little Golden thing who had just come in. Rey wiggled her way right into my heart and our lives after living for an unknown amount of time as a stray in Mexico. She has blended with Storm so well and has settled into our lives so well that it surely seems meant to be.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Helo is my first rescue. All my other goldens and brittanies were puppies when we got them, same with Marilyn, my black lab mix. Helo came into my life a year and a half after I lost the love of my life, a golden named Leo. Leo died of kidney failure exactly 7 years ago this month, he was 11 1/2 years old. I still miss that talkative boy and his woo woo woos. Anyway, the summer of 2011 I decided this house was too empty without a golden. I had Marilyn and my son's chocolate lab, Zoe, but goldens are my breed and having one just makes life so much happier. Plus I knew Zoe was going to live with my son soon and having just 1 dog was unheard of for me.  I knew about the golden retriever rescue in Salt Lake (2 hours from me) so I sent in an application. They had a male dog on their web site that caught my eye. I didn't hear anything from them for a while so I mailed Deb a different sort of "application". I wrote a long hand written letter telling her all about my other 2 goldens, their lives and how much I loved them and the breed and how I had cared for Leo while he had his kidney failure issues. I heard back from her quickly after she received my letter and she told me the dog I was interested in had been adopted but she wanted to tell me about a dog named Trevor who was not on their web site. She guessed his age at about 5 or 6 and told me he had seizures. She sent me pictures and he was so happy looking and very handsome. I thought to myself, I dealt with Leo's illness, I think I can deal with seizures. I work at a hospital and had seen seizures in humans and they didn't freak me out so I drove to Salt Lake to meet "Trevor". Oh my gosh! What a beautiful dog! He ran around the yard smelling everything and just the way he moved was breathtaking to me. He would come up to me and lean on me and seemed to know I was the one who was interested in him (I had 2 friends with me). I told Deb I would come up the next weekend with Marilyn and Zoe to see how they all got along and I did. Everyone was ok although Marilyn tends to be grumpy with new dogs but he was very respectful of her space and didn't push anything with her. I took him home that day and Zoe went with my son. I had a crate in the Tahoe for "Trevor" but he would have nothing to do with it. He wanted to hang his head over the front seat so I could pet him the whole 2 hours home. (Actually he wanted to be in the front seat in my lap but I didn't think that was too safe for driving so I made him stay in the back). Marilyn ended up in the crate because she kept growling at him and I didn't want a fight in the car! I knew Marilyn would warm up to him, that's why I wasn't too concerned with her initial grouchiness.  Poor Marilyn was so depressed for about 2 months because her favorite friend in the whole world was gone (Zoe). She really missed Zoe which made me so sad. She'd growl if Helo (Trevor did not fit him at all) got near her but there were no fights and he respected her space. She grew to tolerate him, if not like him and hasn't growled at him in years. He is just so happy go lucky and loves everyone and all other dogs. He likes to bark at dogs if they are behind a fence but if they come in the yard he just wants to play and have fun.
Initially he had seizures every 2 weeks. I hated them and hated seeing him go through that. We tried upping his phenobarbitol and it didn't help. Finally a vet put him on potassium bromide and it stopped his seizures for quite a while, a couple of years I think. Then one day in Oct. 2013 I made the mistake of leaving out some fish flavored dog food because Marilyn hadn't eaten it and I forgot to put it up. I knew it made Helo itchy so I had quit giving it to him. He saw it and ate it quickly (he loves food and would weigh 150 lbs if I didn't limit him). I thought, no big deal, he'll just be itchy. Boy was I wrong. His face swelled up like a balloon, his eyes just little slits. I gave him some benadryl which helped but then a couple hours later he had 3 massive seizures in a 45 minute period. They were the worst he'd ever had and after the third one he was blind and pacing the house with me leading him around or he would run into walls and corners. The seizures he had when I first got him made me sad but these seizures had me in a full blown panic and I was crying and trying to pull myself together. I had fallen totally in love with this big guy and I was really worried he might die!! I live alone and everyone in town that I could think of to call and help me get him to the emergency vet was gone for the weekend so I called a friend who lives 30 minutes away and she came to my rescue and we got him to the vet. He does not react well to valium and laid on the floor having a mini seizure for about 45 minutes. The vet was at a loss of what to do. He couldn't walk so she let us take a litter home so I could get him in the car and house. I didn't want to leave him alone at the animal hospital. It's very small and not staffed 24/7 (I live in a very small rural town with no big animal hospitals). Anyway, he didn't have anymore seizures that night and by morning he could see again and was more himself. He had a couple more seizures at night for 3 days, mild ones that I felt were him getting the poison of that dog food out of his system and since I got rid of that horrible dog food, he has been seizure free since October 2013 and I am over the moon!  I have no idea how old he is, 10 or 11 or 12 is my guess but he acts like a young pup and has no arthritis or joint problems. He has cataracts and a tendency to ear infections. He takes thyroid medicine and I still have him on potassium bromide but he's a very healthy wonderful boy and to tell you the truth, I had no idea you could bond so tightly with a rescue dog. My dad would never let us have dogs when I was a kid so I got my first one when I was 22 and have always had at least 2 dogs ever since (36 years). I am smitten with Helo and when I get any other dogs, they will be rescues. Marilyn is 11 and Chocolate lab Cindy is 13 so I run a geriatric ward in my house but you'd never know it. We're all pretty spry and spunky.  I'm sorry I was a little long winded but I just felt like talking this morning. 

Cindy is also a sort of rescue. A friend of mine retired and was moving and was looking for a new home for Cindy (Don't ask, I don't know how people can rehome a dog they've had for 10 years). I knew Cindy and what a wonderful, perfect dog she was so I took her and have had her for 2 years. She is so sweet and loving and gets along with everyone and all animals. If I can give her a great home in her last years then I'm happy to do it.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Helo's Mom, what a GREAT story. Sophie was 11 when we adopted her and she had 3 seizures that we know of. They are so heart breaking to watch. I had learned after the 2ed one to keep an ice pack and place it on the lower mid back, about the waist. It was ready when she had the 3rd one a couple of weeks after the 2ed one, and I used the ice and she seemed to come around a lot faster, able to walk, etc. I can't swear the ice did it, but I can't say it didn't.

By the way, we are pretty sure those lat two were caused by a Bravecto has the one happened so soon after she ate it, the next 2 weeks later. AND we think the first one was shortly after a Bravecto 3 months earlier, but no record, so couldn't be sure.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Celia was a pup that a fostered for several months, though I didn't adopt her, (hope it is okay to honor her on this thread) she did leave some very big paw prints on my heart. 
She came to me at about 3 months old nearly naked, hardly a hair on her frail body, suffering from demodex mange. With lots of love , good food and appropriate treatment for the mange, which often made her feel ill and unwilling to eat, Celia grew from sickly and lethargic pup, to a happy puppy, loving life, and soaking in all the 'good stuff', and learning how to live in a world she had been isolated from for so long. She was a beautiful pup, one of the toughest decisions I have ever made was to let her go. Adoption day came, she was healthy, had regrown her beautiful coat, and she was adopted out to wonderful person who was dedicated to giving her the life she deserved. About 3 weeks later I got a message, that a tragic accident had occurred, dear Celia had lost her life. My heart broke, and aches still when I think of her. She was only in my life for a short time, but she will forever remain in my heart.
In honor of Celia, and her struggle to survive, against the odds, I share with you photos of the most beautiful girl.


----------



## MilesToEmpty (Sep 3, 2015)

Every pet my wife and I have been a rescue. I like to think we just got lucky.

Ive always been a dog person and my wife a cat person. We were together for 10 years before getting married (HS sweethearts.) When we bought our house, we had already lined up a beautiful long hair cat. He came from a crack house, his name is Figaro. He's the best cat in the world, the owner of our house, the the ruler of the universe... about 6 months later we found a kitten in our basement window that was 6 days old. We got stuck with her haha. About 2 years ago I got a new job and was approved for travel (literally all around the world for 2 week periods) and my wife was adamant about being home alone and mentioned getting a dog. I wanted an Aussie... I wanted a Golden. I was actually a day away from mailing the check on a 6month old Aussie, when Zoe popped up at the local shelter, being a Golden Aussie blue merle. I applied for any of the merle females, and got a call later saying they had to remove the listing because of the hundreds of emails they got. I was the first one stating any of the females would be fine. Zoe didnt have a symmetrical pattern and we were the first to be considered for her. Of course we accepted her, and its been the best 16 months we could have asked for. 

Mid spring last year we registered with our local GR rescue. He got approved to adopt and to foster. We were hoping to find a 1-3yr old boy to play with Zoe. Two days after getting approved for Fostering we applied for a male. The next day, they had an emergency ASAP 4month old foster come in. And of course they sent us a photo, so we had to agree. He got dropped off to us 2 days later. We adopted him 4 months later...

Just last week we reapplied to be a foster. Looking for an older male or female, or a long term foster. Yesterday we accepted fostering of another 1yr old puppy that we will be getting next week. I think we are starting to see the pattern here...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

MilestoEmpty, I see a foster failure in your future


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MilesToEmpty (Sep 3, 2015)

Jake was already our Foster failure...

I just enjoy helping pups so much we are going to end up with a dozen...

Here's the new guy, which I think is Gollie.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

MilestoEmpty - Bless your hearts! I fostered for a number of years, puppies, young adults, and mom dogs with litters, (many, many were so very hard to let go, they are absolute treasures), before falling to the reality that sooner or later there will be that 'meant to be' rescue dog who you just can't let go. That would be my Charlie. A couple of years later we were gifted with another 'meant to be' foster and adopted our black lab Joseph, who rounded out our 'six pack'. Fostering is the most amazing experience, a simple gift that changes not only their lives, but our lives as well.

Bless you, and Thank you!, for opening your home and heart to those that need us the most.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

MilesToEmpty said:


> Jake was already our Foster failure...
> 
> I just enjoy helping pups so much we are going to end up with a dozen...
> 
> Here's the new guy, which I think is Gollie.


What rescue are you working with? I thought I saw him on Facebook


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

He is gorgeous and lucky boy to have found a safe place to await his second chance. I think my boy Charlie is a 'Gollie', couldn't ask for a nicer, sweeter dog! Lots of spunk, eager to learn, a fun, fun dog, but still able to settle and 'chill' - the best of both worlds.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

This is Major "helping" me water the garden. Technically, he's not a rescue, but he has helped us rescue Honey. Honey, despite having the typical "I love everyone" personality of a golden, struggled to relax. She tried too hard, desperately wanting pats yet she shied away terrified if you moved too quickly. When we got her in June, she refused to eat if we were in the same room as her. I think she may have had a release word that we did not know. If you produced a toy, she'd run away. Now, she plays. We've had bitey-face in the middle of the night, she has demolished a stuffie (Yay! Who'd have thought someone could be pleased by destruction?) and will now play fetch, as long as Major is with her, racing her for the ball. 
And Major's story? One of those typical tales of all parents. Major is my son's dog, and I have to admit he is a very sweet, very well socialised little man. However, my son and his family have moved to a rental where he is not allowed inside. At his age, it is unfair and he does not cope well without his people, so he has come to stay, for as long as he wants. For what he has done for Honey, he has earned his place on our couch.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless your heart for keeping Major safe, willing to be he was 'family' before moving in with you, and adopting Honey too. Sometimes our rescues need a little support from a four legged friend and it sounds like Major has done a fantastic job!! Wonderful that Honey has made some pretty big steps to finding her comfort and confidence, it is always amazing to watch them blossom and come out of their shell.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

MilesToEmpty, that merle is stunning! What a beautiful dog. And your golden, such a handsome fella. You cat so reminds me of the cat we had for 17 years. She had white front feet and her back feet and legs were white up to about her knees, white whiskers and some white on her chest. Because of those white back feet and legs, I named her Pippi Longstocking after the little girl in the children's books & movies. Her mother had showed up at my brothers, gave birth a day or so later and was in such bad shape she couldn't take care of the kittens, not enough milk, if ant to feet them. My brother and SIL got formula from the vet and fed them round the clock. My brother was in the fire department and worked 24 on, 48 off, so when he was at the station, my SIL did all the feeding. I believe it was 2 of the 3 died.

When the4 kittens were about 3 weeks old my Mom was diagnosed with an inoperable brain tumor and when she got out of the hospital she stayed with that brother & SIL since my SIL didn't work and she and my mom were great friends. Both my SIL and brother had been divorced and were marriage, even dating shy and my mom got them together as she worked with my SIL t that time.

Anyway, I was going to Austin (200 miles) every weekend to spend the time with Mama and I fell in loe with that single female of the litter and I brought her home when she was about 6 weeks old. We had another cat, a solid black one named Rusti that my son had found and had tried to find a home for her (she was a kitten then) but we ended up with her. We also had an Irish Setter about 4 years old. Well, The Irish loved everyone and every creature and he and Rusti were great friends. Well, Pippi, naturally missing her brothers wanted to be friends with Rusti, but Rusti wanted no part of her (Rusti was about 3 by then) and would just hiss and run away. The Irish Setter, Boots, wanted to be friends with Pippi, but she would just cower and hiss at him. But eventually Rusti accepted Pippi and Pippi accepted Boots and they were all friends.

We bouth this house, moved here and one day Rusti got out and we never saw here again...for sure. Tho we did see a cat tht looked like here around the corner on a porch, tho I guess all black cats look jus alike. Then for some reason Pippi stopped using the litter box. Would go in one of the bath tubs or the closet (on carpet) if she could get in. We changed litter, got a new litter box, nothing worked so we had to put her in the yard.

We live on a U shaped street, no side streets, very little traffic. And Pippi never roamed . She never went past the yard on either side of us and loved to lay in the wandering due along the garage and watch. She and the Chihuahua next door were best friends, tho Pippin was twice as long, almost twice as tall and more than 3 times as heavy. They would let Tara out to do business and she would run this way to greet Pippi and Pippi would run towards her. Was so cute. Her next best friends was the fox terrier 4 houses down. She would see Mary coming with Prissy for he walks (3 times a day) and run down to the sidewalk to greet Prissy. She never went into the street that nanyoen saw, other to follow us when we went to the mail box.

She was 9 before she was ever really around kids--saw them in the street, etc, but was not truly around them. Then our grandson arrived and she adored him. I would have him out in the front yard and she stuck to him like a fly to fly paper. She could carry her upside down and she didn't care, would be purring. And she was the same towards oru granddaughters when they arrived. She didn't want in the house, would not come in, but if one of the grand kids brought her in, she would stay with them, stay in their lap as they watched TV, etc. She was the most unusual cat I ever knew. We ahd a "cat house" for her on the front porch, water proof and with carpet in it, and left the garage door up just enough (propped to make sure it couldn't come down on her) that she could go in there if she choses.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This is one of our grandson with Pippi. His mom was yelling at him to let Pippi go and he didn't' want to. She never growled, hissed, bit or scratched, no matter how they held her Very unusual cat, or sweet child loving Pippi


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

This is Luna 
I was originally looking to get a golden but I absolutely fell in love with her as soon as I saw her at the shelter she was so skinny but didn't take her long to gain some weight lol 
I don't know anything about her past besides that the vet said she had at least one litter of puppies at some point in her life and she was a stray 
Now 4 yrs later I can't believe I found such an amazing dog at the shelter she is a sweet gentle loving smart wonderful girl and I can't imagine life without her 
My family has had dogs most of my life growing up and I loved them all but I am now almost 40 and have never had such a close bond with a dog in my life 
She is my dream dog! 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

I actually meant to show a pic of when I first got her as well lol I don't know where it went 
She looks so different now than when I first saw her we are both showing our age 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Love these stories, really warms the heart to know there are such big hearted souls out there, giving these homeless ones a second chance. 

Sable - Luna is gorgeous, easy to see why you fell in love with her.

I think the best decisions are those made by the heart - the heart just 'knows'!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sable, your gilr is berautiful. She reminds me of my first Irish Setter who came as a stray, so thin, gash in hip, covered with fleas and ticks, yet so gentle, so loving, so smart, so well manner and knew so many commands. It was pretty clear he had never been abused as so many of these dogs have been, just lost someone. Possibly stolen and escaped and loose for some time.


----------



## Jenno222 (Mar 29, 2019)

We rescued our beloved Rusty when he was 3. Unfortunately he just passed away last month at 10 from cancer. He was the love of our life. Just the best.


----------

